# What bikes did you get in 2016?



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

There was an attempt at this earlier that went bad fast. Let's try to stay on track here and only list the bikes you acquired in 2016. Yea I know there are a few more days in the year and you competitive types will be buying to try an one up someone right up to the time the ball drops! 2016 was truly a banner year for me and I picked up some pretty neat stuff. Here is what I added...V/r Shawn

Original paint and restored 1935 Bluebirds






'59 Phantom





1920 Flying Merkel (Photo credit-Dave Stromberger)



 

'07 Racycle Pacemaker



 

'49 20" Donald Duck



 

ca. '28 Colson Flyer



 

'41 Colson Double Eagle Deluxe aka Clipper



 

'39 Iver Johnson Super Mobike



 

'40 Firestone TF 



 

1924 Indian Motobike



 

1939 Seminole Custom



 

1941 Mercury Pacemaker and trike



 


1938 Hiawatha Arrow





1898 Schwinn "The World" Model 22 



 

1938 girls Roadmaster Supreme



 

1964 Stingray



 

1953 girls Luxury Liner



 

1938 Schwinn "Beards" Evansville, IN badged


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

38 Murray built Elgin.
41 Rollfast
42 Westfield built Wartime Elgin.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 11, 2016)

Got this road master



Sold it when I finally landed my BC I have been after for years



I have tracked down all the correct and better patina parts (not in this picture) other then the headlight.  Super happy to have this bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> There was an attempt at this earlier that went bad fast. Let's try to stay on track here and only list the bikes you acquired in 2016. Yea I know there are a few more days in the year and you competitive types will be buying to try an one up someone right up to the time the ball drops! 2016 was truly a banner year for me and I picked up some pretty neat stuff. Here is what I added...V/r Shawn
> 
> Original paint and restored 1935 Bluebirds
> 
> ...



Mega year, gorgeous bikes and trike Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Mega year, gorgeous bikes and trike Shawn.




Thanks Rob. We discussed getting the two groups together in Nashville sometime in the upcoming year. Let's start planning to make this a reality. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 11, 2016)

my keepers from this year. 

37 RMS
37 Elgin oriole 
39ish monark 5 bar
36 Shelby 
37 fleetwood supreme(not pictured)


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 11, 2016)

here's a few,....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 11, 2016)

Wartime Elgin
Roadmaster girls
37 Snyder American flyer badged
47 Monark Rocket
50s Monark Roadster
Pair of Men's Roadmaster 
Pair of Sears spyders
37 mead ranger
41 Shelby


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Wartime Elgin
> Roadmaster girls
> 37 Snyder American flyer badged
> 47 Monark Rocket
> ...





Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Rob. We discussed getting the two groups together in Nashville sometime in the upcoming year. Let's start planning to make this a reality. V/r Shawn



That's awesome, gonna get on that after the holidays are over!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 12, 2016)

I picked up this 1937 Schwinn this year. Badged as a Stutz


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 12, 2016)

This is one of my favorite bikes I acquired this year.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> This is one of my favorite bikes I acquired this year.
> 
> View attachment 395567



You're teasing!!' Let's see it!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 12, 2016)

My wife hates me.

1920s Rollfast
1948 Monark Super Deluxe
1950 Schwinn Phantom (For Sale)
1964 Spaceliner
1951 Columbia 5 Star Superb
1937 Schwinn Autocycle

All are craigslist bikes except for the Columbia.
-Jake


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 12, 2016)

Local Craigslist find, 71 Peeler hadn't seen the light of day for 25 years.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's a couple I picked up this year, in no particular order.

'53 streamliner




'41 DX (before and after)


 



'71 Grey Ghost




'62 corvette 5 speed




'33 or '34 Schwinn B10E motobike




'66 Fastback




'36 Schwinn Homemade moped with gas washing machine engine 




Hawthorne Late 40's I think




 '48 Rollfast (before and after)






'37 Viking Streamline




'70 Cotton Picker




'61 Streamliner




'65 Jaguar 



'29? American Flyer




50's Monark Cycle King


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 12, 2016)

I was shocked. I bought it  in February, and a little soap and water and it looked like this in September. Wink wink.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> There was an attempt at this earlier that went bad fast. Let's try to stay on track here and only list the bikes you acquired in 2016. Yea I know there are a few more days in the year and you competitive types will be buying to try an one up someone right up to the time the ball drops! 2016 was truly a banner year for me and I picked up some pretty neat stuff. Here is what I added...V/r Shawn
> 
> Original paint and restored 1935 Bluebirds
> 
> ...




...so nothing good huh?       .....drool..........:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> Here's a couple I picked up this year, in no particular order.
> 
> '53 streamliner
> View attachment 395695
> ...



Good Lord you had a heck of a year!:eek:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2016)

Teens Angelus, 1892-3 Scorcher slope bar, Teens Stutz, 1896 Keating (finally!)


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Teens Angelus, 1892-3 Scorcher slope bar, Teens Stutz, 1896 Keating (finally!)



PICS MAN! PICS!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 12, 2016)

I got this 1967 yellow 5 speed stingray from the trexlertown swap meet and a single speed fastback.


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 12, 2016)

1939 Schwinn Autocycle Henderson Deluxe.
1934 Rollfast V200
1941 NOS Schwinn Autocycle WW2 Bike
1937 Schwinn C Model
5 Schwinn Phantoms(some not pictured).
Lots of schwinn jaguars and middleweights.
3 whizzers
Monark super deluxe
Lots of stingrays and krates.
A 14 foot long enclosed trailer full.
And lots more over the year. It's been a good year.


----------



## ranman (Dec 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> There was an attempt at this earlier that went bad fast. Let's try to stay on track here and only list the bikes you acquired in 2016. Yea I know there are a few more days in the year and you competitive types will be buying to try an one up someone right up to the time the ball drops! 2016 was truly a banner year for me and I picked up some pretty neat stuff. Here is what I added...V/r Shawn
> 
> Original paint and restored 1935 Bluebirds
> 
> ...



very nice Shawn


----------



## ranman (Dec 12, 2016)

2016. Just the one in front.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 12, 2016)

I have purchased about 14 bikes this year. 3 I bought for a friend who built a nice new shop (2200 sqft with 13 foot ceilings) who wanted to mount them on his walls. He's an Ernhart fan so they have to be black and red..all reproductions.....One of these days I may show what I have. I have 4 OG bikes, my fav is the 41 Shelby that hung in a shop it's whole life. I'm a newbie and not as prolific as most on here...but I'm getting there....I'm being educated.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Got this road masterView attachment 395347
> 
> Sold it when I finally landed my BC I have been after for years
> View attachment 395349
> I have tracked down all the correct and better patina parts (not in this picture) other then the headlight.  Super happy to have this bike.



Glad you got your BC, but that Roadmaster is really something!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 12, 2016)

None!!! Ain't that pitiful? But its a new year soon, they'll fall from the sky!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 12, 2016)

Clark58mx, What an epic year! the '41 Autocycle is stunning, the '37 C model beautiful , and the '39 Autocycle just blows me away.....wow.


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 12, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Clark58mx, What an epic year! the '41 Autocycle is stunning, the '37 C model beautiful , and the '39 Autocycle just blows me away.....wow.



Thanks. I'm very happy with what I was able to get.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2016)

Finally picked up a couple original paint(tho a bit crusty)1936  Colson LWB Double Bars.








My most recent addition, my 1898 G&J Model 26. Can't wait to ride this!



Even included the build tag found inside the frame!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 12, 2016)

2016 has been a fun year in the hobby. Attended more events, enjoyed having some of my collection exhibited, met more Caber's, and added these 4 ballooners from my favorite decade, the 50's. And the best part is they all came from fellow Caber's.
1951 Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol.
1954 Huffy Dial-Your-Ride.
1955 MW Hawthorne DeLuxe.
1957 Monark Coupe DeVille.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 12, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> None!!! Ain't that pitiful? But its a new year soon, they'll fall from the sky!




I must be getting Oldtimers, forgot I picked this up at the Portland meet. Super nice original Iver. Don't know how I forgot, its right behind me as I watch TV right now! Here's Craig Morrow taking a picture of it. Glad I beat him to it!


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 12, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> I must be getting Oldtimers, forgot I picked this up at the Portland meet. Super nice original Iver. Don't know how I forgot, its right behind me as I watch TV right now! Here's Craig Morrow taking a picture of it. Glad I beat him to it!
> 
> View attachment 395925
> 
> View attachment 395926



Hello neat bike. What bicycle show was that?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2016)

1946 Schwinn Whizzer.
1940 Huffman Airflyte.
1950 Schwinn Tourist Paramount.
1960 Schwinn Paramount Road Racer.
1949 Schwinn Cycelplane.
1937 Hawthorne Duralium Airflow.
1939 Schwinn Autocycle.
1921 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.
1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super De Luxe.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2016)

This Wartime Autocycle really trips my trigger. Looks NOS!


----------



## steve doan (Dec 12, 2016)

Shawn, I picked up a pre war show bike this summer that rivals my old Aerocycle that you have.  I plan to unveil at Memory Lane.  Steve


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> 1940 Huffman Airflyte.



Wow Marty, that bicycle is spectacular!  Congratulations!  I need to start shopping where you go!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

steve doan said:


> Shawn, I picked up a pre war show bike this summer that rivals my old Aerocycle that you have.  I plan to unveil at Memory Lane.  Steve




I can't wait to see it Steve! See you at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> 1946 Schwinn Whizzer.
> 1940 Huffman Airflyte.
> 1950 Schwinn Tourist Paramount.
> 1960 Schwinn Paramount Road Racer.
> ...





Hey Marty you need to get us more pics of the HD! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> Hello neat bike. What bicycle show was that?



Portland, Indiana Vintage Motorbike Swap. V/r Shawn


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Portland, Indiana Vintage Motorbike Swap. V/r Shawn



Cool. I'm from PA. I go to Craig's bicycle heaven show and the butler PA show. I will have to check that show out next year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> Cool. I'm from PA. I go to Craig's bicycle heaven show and the butler PA show. I will have to check that show out next year.



You might want to consider the spring Memory Lane Classic swap along with the Ann Arbor show that same weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You might want to consider the spring Memory Lane Classic swap along with the Ann Arbor show that same weekend. V/r Shawn



Yeah. I've been told the memory lane and Ann Arbor shows are the ones to go to. I'll definitely have to make the trip.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeff taylor put this bicycle together ...i eye snagged LE machine for holly- ween rides...
a 1897 Eldredge special...it has a hollow pinch bolt......


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's my favorites from 2016.

'37 Westfield B69T Motobike. Thanks Jim for letting it go, and Ed & Shawn for the transportation. 


 

'34 Iver Johnson Model 87m Mobicycle. 


 

'39 Harvard Deluxe. My favorite fenderless rider. Thanks Scott.



''39 Snyder built "Munro Special". Not sure what it was badged originally. I've since found a NOS front fender for it, thanks Ed.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's a few I picked up this year.  During a horrible bout of cancer/stem cell transplant my doctor told me to put together a bucket list!  I swapped out my convertible and then started w/ the Phantom, I haven't looked back, I made a few major purchases and haven't looked back!  Happy to report I'm also cancer free!

1956 Schwinn red Phantom



1940 Mercury Pacemaker



Mid 50's 20" Roadmaster



1939 Hiawatha Arrow



1930 Scooter



1941 Elgin Colligate from Powder Springs Swap


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2016)

Me likey !! Very special bike to me.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 13, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 395782 View attachment 395783 View attachment 395784 View attachment 395785 View attachment 395786 View attachment 395787 View attachment 395788 View attachment 395789 View attachment 395790 View attachment 395791 View attachment 395792 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Henderson Deluxe.
> 1934 Rollfast V200
> 1941 NOS Schwinn Autocycle WW2 Bike
> 1937 Schwinn C Model
> ...




Wow, that's like a million bucks.

And all of them distinct in their own way, good variety.

I'm afraid I tend to stick with about three bikes, and Rosa is number three, all I get this year.

And my mom gets upset with me still after 50 years for having 'so many things'. She has ONE stereo...I'm just not that kind of bird.


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 18, 2016)

2016 was good to me.


----------

